
Top 8 'New to the Valley Survival Tips' - jmtame
http://jtame05.wordpress.com/2007/07/04/entrepreneurs-top-6-new-to-the-valley-survival-tips/
======
menloparkbum
Isn't this written by the same guy who worked for a Sequoia backed startup? I
work for a Sequoia backed startup - the pay is great! Therefore I don't
understand the pathological cheapness described in points 1-7. $150 for a cab,
but renting a SHARED studio apartment? The supermarket is expensive but
Quiznos and $2 tea at Starbucks? If Safeway is expensive the author is getting
the worst compensation deal in the history of Sequoia backed startups...

The part about bikes is weird. Bike stores don't sell a lot of $3000 bikes.
Well, maybe in Menlo Park they do. There are a lot of price points in between
an $80 walmart junker and a $3000 Colagno. I've owned many bikes throughout
the years and never paid $3000 (or $80.)

The final point about office space is bizarre and I am calling bullshit. No
startup in the history of Silicon Valley has started a "bidding war" between
VCs for free office space. The paragraph doesn't even make sense.

------
far33d
How is the grocery store good for water? Water is free if you rent. Bottled
water is a marketing scam.

~~~
nickb
Absolutely right. If the taste of chlorine bothers you, you could also get a
Brita or some other filtering system. I abhor bottled water.

~~~
jmtame
Good point. Article's updated.

------
lkozma
Instead of the $80 walmart bike, I'd recommend buying a simple, robust, used
one for the same price. Bikes in walmart are incredibly low-quality, not
properly assembled, they will let you down when you need them the most.

------
jmtame
The restaurant is noted at the bottom with the comments. Thanks to Kulveer and
Jonathan Abrams for pointing that one out, I couldn't think of the name when
writing.

I'll probably be eating there tomorrow ;)

------
migpwr
What's the cost of an apartment in that area? He's paying 500 to share a
studio apt, at a 50/50 the cost is 1k for a studio? That's pretty expensive...

~~~
acgourley
Actually 1k is pretty low for a 1 bdrm place, especially in menlo park. Check
out sf.craigslist.org

